# RENO 2008! HERE I COME!!!!



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 24, 2008)

As many of you know I was a part of a pit crew last year at Reno that had to deal with a race fatality. I thought I would never return to Reno but today I was asked to be part of Mike Mangold's pit crew! He's flying a "Viper" L-29. If his name sounds familiar Mike won the red Bull Races a few years ago. Here's his site.

Mike Mangold

I'm so excited I could just ****!!!!!!!

Wish me luck guys - I'm back in the "Big Leagues."


----------



## evangilder (Jun 24, 2008)

Awesome Joe!  I wish I could get up there this year, it sounds like a great experience.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 24, 2008)

Way To Go Joe!

As Eric said.....*Awesome!*

TO


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 24, 2008)

Man thats frickin awesome Joe, way to go.... Make sure u take enough pics to satisfy all the envious pricks here...


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 24, 2008)

Excellent


----------



## Njaco (Jun 24, 2008)

WAY TO GO!!!!  have a frickin' great time!


----------



## comiso90 (Jun 24, 2008)

Awesome... The Reno Air Show is a must see... but I'd like to see it from your vantage!

Are you staying downtown?


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 24, 2008)

Awesome news Joe!!! You have fun buddy.


----------



## Heinz (Jun 25, 2008)

With the rest of the guys, have a great time


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 25, 2008)

Yep, with the rest of the Guys, have a great time and take lot's of pics..for us er......you know...what dan said...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks all - will take pics as time demands - don't know where I'm staying yet, I'll let you all know should some of you wind up there!


----------



## evangilder (Jun 25, 2008)

Hmm, is he looking for a photographer?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 25, 2008)

evangilder said:


> Hmm, is he looking for a photographer?



I'll ask!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 25, 2008)

I couldn't be happier for you Joe. Yeah, take Eric along. Tell everyone he is your "assistant".


----------



## wilbur1 (Jun 25, 2008)

Way to go Joe


----------



## davparlr (Jun 25, 2008)

Congrats! You'll have great time.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 1, 2008)

UPDATE!

We had some airplane issues, they are behind us - the plane is supposed to be ferried from Delaware to Reno next weekend - I'm supposed to meet it there next Sunday and spend the next day preparing it for the race. If I do make Reno I'll give you guys updates and take exclusive photos.

I know there's a little apprehension in my post - in dealing with things like this I don't take anything for granted - when I'm there with the airplane is when I'll say I'm an official Reno participant.

I'll update you guys when and where I can!


-FBJ-


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 1, 2008)

Go job Joe!!! have fun


----------



## evangilder (Sep 2, 2008)

Be safe Joe. It should be a good year for it. I wish I could up there this year.


----------



## wilbur1 (Sep 2, 2008)

Be safe and have fun Joe! wish i was there oh well take lots of pics


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 2, 2008)

Talk about exciting. I would be like a kid in a candy shop. I'm jealous.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 2, 2008)

Have a great time, Joe. I know you'll enjoy every minute of it. Looking
forward to the pic's....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 2, 2008)

Enjoy Joe, sounds fantastic. Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 2, 2008)

Same can't wait to see


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 2, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## Glider (Sep 2, 2008)

Nice to come back to some good news. Take care, have fun and enjoy yourself


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 3, 2008)

Have fun Joe!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 3, 2008)

Have a great time Joe!...looking forward to some pics!


----------



## SoD Stitch (Sep 3, 2008)

Sweet! I really envy you; I haven't been to The Races since 1975. Make sure you get pictures of the Unlimiteds, although I understand the jet class is the up-and-coming class to watch these days.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks for all the blessings folks! Right now I'm sitting at the terminal at DIA waiting for my flight. The plane was delayed on its ferry flight from Delaware so I'm hoping it made it in. Flying along with our plane is the L-39 "Pipsqueak."

I'll check in and keep you guys updated where and when I can - i have a ton of work to do before Wednesday providing I have a plane. I'll also try to get some good photos. Take care all!

-FBJ-


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 8, 2008)

Well had a long tiring day but got the plane basically race ready - still got some work to do, Mike gets in tomorrow night - he placed 3rd at Porto today in the Red Bull races.

Lots of warbirds flying around, not enough time to take many pictures, may try for some tomorrow.

Will try to post tomorrow!


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 8, 2008)

Awsome stuff there Joe, be safe.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 8, 2008)

Good on ya Joe, take care mate!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey Folks - quick update - We qualified at 515.890, a few seconds behind the other Viper 29 flown by the former astronaut Curt Brown. Curt is a tough competitor and we have our work cut out for us. We've some had some minor issues but we're making progress. Working my butt off, trying to go for the checkered!

I'll try to post between now and Sunday, where and when I get a chance. Take care!


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 12, 2008)

Just a few seconds???? Wax the wings. ha ha ha. I know your working hard but I'm sure your having a blast. Looking forward to some photos.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 12, 2008)

Sounds like things are going well Joe, glad all is well. Look forward to more pics after the event.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 12, 2008)

I saw some photos on Fencecheck of THREE Tigercats there. Man oh man, you must be having a blast, Joe!


----------



## ccheese (Sep 12, 2008)

I see you managed to get your name on the plane.... was that in the
 contract ?  Enjoy yourself, Joe

Charles


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 12, 2008)

Very cool!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 12, 2008)

Go.....Joe.....Go! 

TO


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey folks - another eventful day!

Eric - I just about sh!t when I saw the 3 Tigercats in the air!!!! Rare Bear had a gear problem today, landed safely than ran out of gas on the roll out!!!

Today - a solid 2nd place - so far we've had 2 seconds and a 4th - the 4th was due to a cut pylon. We're still trying to catch curt Brown, it's going to be tough.

I ran into an old acquaintance last light see below!

(guess who it is!!!!)

Take care folks!


----------



## evangilder (Sep 13, 2008)

Is that Mr Hoover?


----------



## evangilder (Sep 13, 2008)

For those of us mere mortals who can't get to Reno, here is a site with videos. 
topflight.tv

DISCLAIMER: Viewing of this website may cause keyboard damage from severe drooling.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 13, 2008)

evangilder said:


> Is that Mr Hoover?


SURE IS!!! Ran into him about 3 times yesterday - he's very old and frail unfortunately - what a gentleman, we're on first name basis now!!!

SHOWTIME - 10:30 - wish us luck guys!!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 13, 2008)

GO FOR IT JOE!!!! Best of Luck mate!


----------



## evangilder (Sep 13, 2008)

Go get the trophy, Joe!


----------



## wilbur1 (Sep 13, 2008)

Man im so jealous right now go get em Joe


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 15, 2008)

Well folks - on the way home - 2nd place at 499 mph. Curt Brown was a great pilot, he'd get the jump on us at the start and that was it - we always stayed just within his jet wash.

Along side us is Joe Ganno - he flew "Pipsqueak" and took 3rd.

I'll post more pics when I can.


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 15, 2008)

Hey, nothing wrong with 2nd. Congrats to you and your team.


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 15, 2008)

Very cool Joe and contrats on 2nd place.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 15, 2008)

Well done Joe!

TO


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 15, 2008)

Congrats Joe on Second!


----------



## evangilder (Sep 15, 2008)

Good job Joe! You'll get him next year.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 17, 2008)

Here we go!


----------



## evangilder (Sep 17, 2008)

Nice shots Joe.  Good thing you weren't racing the F-22!


----------



## ccheese (Sep 17, 2008)

Very Good Pic's Joe. Congrats on the 2nd place..... at least that's in the
money. 

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 17, 2008)

Nice pics Joe, especially "Glacier Girl".

TO


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 17, 2008)

Yeah I like the Glacier Girl pic too. Good stuff Joe!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 17, 2008)

Great pics and great job man!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks All!

Sorry for the size, didn't get a chance to reformat them. Hope to have a few more soon.


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 17, 2008)

congrats on 2nd a great achievment and your pics are awesome


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 18, 2008)

Congrats Joe, second place is a great result! 

....awesome pics too!!


----------



## twoeagles (Sep 18, 2008)

Wonderful pics - thanks for sharing. And Happy Birthday US Air Force!
61 years young today. A big party with the Zoomies in Colorado Springs?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm sure something will be happening today


----------



## wilbur1 (Sep 18, 2008)

Great pics Joe and congrats on 2nd


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice images. Love the one of Glacier Girl.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks all!


----------



## ccheese (Sep 18, 2008)

Great siggy, Joe !!!!

Charles


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks Charles - had to fine tune it...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 19, 2008)

*To all members and friends who have sent their good wishes during my recent endeavor;

I really appreciate your support - it's amazing what a difference a year makes. As stated earlier, I never thought I would make it back to Reno and if you would of told me a year ago that I would be back as a crew chief I would of said you were nuts, especially crewing a plane that took second in it's class! I guess the lessons learned here is "never say never" and "in aviation, anything is possible." 

Again thanks for your support!*

*-FBJ-*


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 19, 2008)

I'll start by saying.....YOU are most Welcome Joe!


----------



## Marcel (Sep 19, 2008)

Nice pics, Joe and congrats


----------



## evangilder (Sep 19, 2008)

> In aviation, anything is possible


That says it all, Joe. I'm glad you got to have a good experience this time around.  And a second place finish is a great way to have it.


----------



## marshall (Sep 19, 2008)

Though I live very far from Reno I like air racing a lot. Congratulations FLYBOYJ that's a great achievement.


----------

